# Altec Lansing VR2621 0r Creative T3130?



## mandar5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys..i wish to upgrade my speakers to 2.1 in budget of 2k.Please let me know the best one among  these two.Thanks...


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2012)

Get  altec lansing VS 2621.


----------



## mandar5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys how is creative m4500? is it better than altec Lansing?


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2012)

If you need multichannel get these 
See this
Creative Inspire T6060 5.1 Ch. - Features and Specifications | Price In India


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2012)

mandar5 said:


> Hi guys..i wish to upgrade my speakers to 2.1 in budget of 2k.Please let me know the best one among  these two.Thanks...



What speakers have you been using?


----------



## mandar5 (Jun 20, 2012)

altis s5 basic two speakers..!my budget is 2.5k max....!


----------



## Minion (Jun 21, 2012)

Then go with Vs 2621


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2012)

Get the Creative T3100.. better than both 2621 & 3130.. Also heard f&d a520 is good, but not sure how does it compare to t3100..


----------



## mandar5 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the 4.1speakers Creative M4500  worth extra buck over altec lansing??

Anybody can pls let me know the price of Altec Lansing In Mumbai?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2012)

@mandar5, Both T3100 & M4500 are better than VS2621.. Decide it yourself..


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys got Altec Lansing BXR 1221..Was tight on Budget so got them.I got them for 1185rs..
Thanks for ur advise and assistance..
Regards,
Mandar.


----------

